# Beethoven Bicentennial Collection LP series



## Albert7

I am thinking about collecting this 1970's DG box set for lots of Beethoven. Should be very awesome.










Anyone else have this? What do peeps think of this?


----------



## Kivimees

Just two days ago you announced on another of your many vinyl threads that you are "just buying vinyl sparingly" and now you want to buy what I think is a collection of 17 box sets.

You certainly bend with the wind.


----------



## joen_cph

For a complete Luwig, I´d go for the inexpensive Brilliant boxes, unless this is an extremely budget-friendly offer.

From what I´ve heard of the DG boxes they are allright, but they are not superlative by today´s standards, and the sound quality is not as good as many CD versions in this case either (most DG LPs were designed for average- or below-average turntables soundwise). 
You´ll be getting a lot of Karajan and Kempff etc., but there are almost always more attractive and better alternatives here, IMO. Karajan in the orchestral works besides the symphonies isn´t that good, for example.


----------



## Albert7

Kivimees said:


> Just two days ago you announced on another of your many vinyl threads that you are "just buying vinyl sparingly" and now you want to buy what I think is a collection of 17 box sets.
> 
> You certainly bend with the wind.


Actually it's compact discs that I'm going sparingly not vinyl.


----------



## Kivimees

From the "Where do I find a list..." thread:

"No doubt that's what I'm using iTunes for and just buying vinyl sparingly."

- Albert7, May 4 00:05


----------



## Sonata

So he changed his mind?....... Bid deal.

Enjoy the Beethoven Albert!


----------



## bigshot

I have that Beethoven set, and the Mozart one that came out a little later. The performances are very good. Lots of great stuff in there. The pressings were done in Canada, not Europe so the surfaces aren't as quiet as typical DGG records. But those sets usually go for a few dollars a box, so you really can't complain.

For anyone looking for really first class LP pressings for very little money, check into the Franklin Mint 100 Greatest Recordings series. All of these records were meticulously mastered on virgin red vinyl, with incredible liner notes and well curated choices of performances. They sell for a couple of dollars a disk, but they are better than audiophile LPs being put out today for many times the cost.


----------



## Albert7

Bigshot thanks for your help.


----------

